# Rabbit Hunt



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

For the last two years I have gone bunny busting the Friday after Thanksgiving. I have seen a total of three rabbits between Faust and Vernon. Any predictions as to how I am going to do with my boys this year?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

try the currant creek wma, or strawberry river. alot of cottontails out that way in the sage. 
or black rock down by eureka. jacks all over.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Lots of rabbits in box elder county, wildcat mtn. cottontail heaven!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

It will be terrible, I used to hunt the same area and last year in the 3 times I went out I only saw 1 rabbit.


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

We went out west of Eureka towards Black Rock and again towards Vernon and saw a total of four cotton tails and one jack in three hours of pounding the sage brush. I don't know how coyotes can find enough to eat anymore. They must rely on sheep.

I should have cut a Christmas tree instead like everyone else out there.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow must be on the downside of the 7 year cycle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Wow must be on the downside of the 7 year cycle.


 :lol: -_O-

I think the vast majority of that area is on the downside of extinction.

So many people head out there to hunt rabbits that the dumb ones have long since been shot and the rest jump up a couple hundred yards away from you and you see them so quickly that you never seem to get enough of a look at them to take a shot.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Last time I went out there I felt like I was in the middle of a war zone. So I quit going. Been a few years.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I've never seen another soul out at blackrock. 

on a side note I saw some snowshoes up on the red rock on red ledge by cc reservoir


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

We saw two other hunters the whole day. Back in the day I hunted where Eagle Mountain sits and where Saratoga springs has sprung up. I think the human encroachment into their habitat, the loss of habitat to fire, the increasing coyote population and disease has had a tremendous impact on rabbits. 

I think I will give them a break and go fishing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Ill give them a break as well. the rabbits by Saratoga were over hunting plain and simple and this is why you dont see them over there any more. 
Ive seen guys out there shooting hundreds of rabbits in the spot lights day after day until one day they were pretty much all gone. Now the population is so low the predators keep them down. I dont think they will ever recover.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

This is the exact reason I get so excited to coyote hunt. I look at the **** dogs as competition, they eat the bunnies and kill the deer that I enjoy hunting.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

el casador - where is wildcat mtn?


----------

